# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Mbiemrin Tomas E njeh ndokush ?

## Mario Mocka

Pershendetje kerkoj dike qe eshte ne permet dhe jetoj atje te me ndimoj me disa kerkime qe po bej per familjen time . Ju lutem kerkoj ndime .

----------

